# BNBF Northern Results



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Teen Class

1st :- Ritchie Hopper

2nd :- Lanjul Stocks

3rd :- Matthew Croft

4th :- Daniel Longden

Also Competed :- Simon ****ney

Junior

1st :- Antonio Balsamo

Novice

1st :- Peter Sampson

2nd :- Antonio Balsamo

3rd :- Christian Bolger

4th :- Geoffrey Tsai

Also Competed :- Daniel Awolola, Matt Bowden, Ryan Harrison, John Ryan, Ashley Wynn-Daniels

Masters

1st :- Ian Stuart Parker

2nd :- Tom O'Neill

3rd :- Denton Wilson

4th :- Andrew Wall

Also Competed :- Dominic Boardman

Masters Over 50

1st :- Denton Wilson

Miss Figure

1st :- Karen Anderson

2nd :- Rebecca Smith

Lightweight (u72kg)

1st :- Richard Gratten

2nd :- Carlos Dos Santos

Middleweight (u80kg)

1st :- Darren Vernon

2nd :- Daz Cooper

3rd :- Martin Jukes

4th :- Jason Conway

Also Competed :- Matt Chaddock,

Heavyweight (o80kg)

1st :- Dave Morton

Miss Physique

1st :- Anita Albrecht

2nd :- Ann Gardner

3rd :- Dawn Roberts

Best Wheels :- Daz Cooper

Best Junior Presentation :- Matthew Croft

Best Presentation Mr :- Peter Sampson

Ms :- Anita Albrecht

Overall Champion :- Darren Vernon


----------

